# Professional VMware-based VPS in Zurich. Free DDoS protection. From $3/month.



## incloudibly (Jan 20, 2016)

DDoS protected Bitcoin VPS in Zurich, Switzerland based on VMware ESXi hypervisor. Service is proudly provided by CoinsHost - a Swiss web hosting provider founded by cryptocurrency enthusiasts. Pricing starts at just $3 per month (minimum billing cycle - 1 month). Supported OS's: Linux & Windows.


Virtually instant server deployment

Free DDoS protection up to 10 Gbps

No single point of failure solution

Fast and redundant SAN storage

99.9% uptime SLA guarantee

VMware ESXi hypervisor

10 Gbps network connection

Firewall, snapshots and automatic backups

Multiple OS templates including ArchLinux, Gentoo, Fedora, Ubuntu, Centos etc

DNS hosting and PTR

Top-notch Interxion data center in Zurich, Switzerland

Strict privacy policy inspired by Swiss laws on data protection

Anonymous payment via Bitcoin / Litecoin


High availability VPS connected to a multihomed DDoS protected network through a 10 Gbps port. Based on VMware ESXi hypervisor and NAS storage. Here's a typical node configuration that we use for VPS deployment: 2 х E5-2697 v3 @ 2.60 GHz, 384 GB RAM ECC/REG, storage based on HA SAN, 4 x 10 Gbps network interfaces, Arista network switches with sub-500 nanosecond latency.


*VPS-V0*


1 CPU Core

512 MB RAM

20 GB of Storage

1 TB of Bandwidth

10 Gbit/s port

Free DDoS Protection

2.98 USD / 2.74 EUR / 3.00 CHF MONTHLY -- ORDER


*VPS-V1*


1 CPU Core

1024 MB RAM

30 GB of Storage

2 TB of Bandwidth

10 Gbit/s port

Free DDoS Protection

4.97 USD / 4.57 EUR / 5.00 CHF MONTHLY -- ORDER



*VPS-WIN1*


1 CPU Core

1024 MB RAM

30 GB of Storage

2 TB of Bandwidth

10 Gbit/s port

Free DDoS Protection

34.75 USD / 31.98 EUR / 35.00 CHF MONTHLY -- ORDER



>> View the list of all available VPS configurations. <<


*Operating Systems*


Arch Linux 2015.04 x64

CentOS 5.4 x64

CentOS 5.4 x86

CentOS 6.5 x64

CentOS 6.5 x86

CentOS 7.1 x64

ClearOS Community 6.2 x64

ClearOS Community 6.2 x86

CloudLinux Server 6.4 x64

Debian 7.0 x64

Debian 7.0 x86

Debian 8.0 x64

Elastix 2.4 x64

Fedora 21 x64

Fedora 22 x64

Gentoo 2015.03 x64

openSUSE 12.1 x64

openSUSE 12.1 x86

openSUSE 13.1 x86

Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6.5 x64

Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.0 x64

Scientific Linux 6.2 x64

Scientific Linux 6.2 x86

Ubuntu 12.04 x64

Ubuntu 12.04 x86

Ubuntu 14.04 x64

Ubuntu 14.04 x86

Ubuntu 15.04 x64



*DDoS Protection*
Protection against attacks up to 10 Gbps is provided free of charge. Upgrade to 400 Gbps protection is available for extra charge of 50 CHF per each CPU core.


*Premium Support*
CoinsHost provides 24/7 sales and technical support via live chat (text messaging), email and support tickets. Premium 1-hour SLA support.


*Payment Methods*
We accept Bitcoin (BTC), Litecoin (LTC) and Nextcoin (NXT) instantly and with no middleman involved. You can also pay for CoinsHost products and services with Bank Wire, PayPal, Credit Cards, WebMoney and Perfect Money. Bitcoin price may fluctuate as it depends on its market value.


----------



## Nyr (Jan 20, 2016)

So "professional" that they even refuse to serve Swiss customers.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jan 20, 2016)

_*This is a quick review, sure I could have made its own thread, but I don't think its needed, this is an honest review of my use of their services and I am leaving it here to give people an idea of what they can expect with this group:*_


I have to admit, this group has had a really rocky start and they don't seem to want to help them selves.  I have had a VM with them for about a year, which honestly most of that year was gratis because of continuous network and server issues at the beginning of my experience with them.  Finally I receive an invoice and I started to consider the last few months of service, which actually had improved at the end of the run, but still had several unannounced reboots.  


Then, right as I start to consider paying it (and hell, when your getting something for free for a while and it works 'okay' your inclined to want to pay, right?), they send out an announcement that they are now moving from using Xen (OnApp?) to VMware.  Now at first this sounds like it might be a good thing, probably a better platform, but the group gave so little consideration to the change over that they didn't even do any work to integrate the VMware API into their control panel.  Instead they delivered me a new (additional for 30 days) server which they loaded default with CentOS, which has no ability to load Debian (by ISO or by template), there is no server console and when support was asked about it, they basically said, "Hopefully in a few days".  They expect their customer to migrate their servers and don't even provide them the tools they need to do so. Instead, they provided a new server without even doing the behind the scenes work that should have been done in advance of provisioning customers.  For this, I must admit, I was a bit disappointed. "Build me up just to let me down", as the song goes...


Now, it is not _all bad_.  For my uses their network and generally the server was decent for normal tasks. Though with all the hassles of reboots and such, I am not sure the good outweighs the complications I have been through.  This is not meant to be an attack against them, but instead an honest observation of my time and services with them.  If you need something cheap to do development with that is decently connected, its been good enough for that.  Would I put my WordPress site with thousands of hits which I rely on for my living on it, I would probably think twice. If they can catch up and fix their control panel and polish things up so it works and feels like it should, then it may even end up being more stable (one would hope), who knows?  


Hey, I will say this, the free months of service were nice, and when I really wanted to use the server, it was available.  It was annoying coming back to it and it having been rebooted on several occasions (_albeit unannounced_), but as I didn't run anything critical on it, it really didn't hurt me any in the long run._* I give an overall 6/10 and if they put the work into getting their panel to work as one would expect, it could get better!?*_


Here is hoping that this groups future is better than its past!


my 2 cents.


Cheers!


----------



## incloudibly (Jan 21, 2016)

TheLinuxBug said:


> _*This is a quick review, sure I could have made its own thread, but I don't think its needed, this is an honest review of my use of their services and I am leaving it here to give people an idea of what they can expect with this group:*_



Thank you for the review, it is much appreciated. Indeed we had problems with the previous VPS setup based on OnApp and Xen that made us move to the whole new VMware environment. This has been done to improve stability and add new features. We had to launch new setup without console being completely integrated simply because server stability is of paramount importance for our clients. Console integration is to be finished shortly as well.


Please accept our sincere apologies for all the inconvenience caused, we hope you'll give us a chance to prove that our new VPS setup is of high quality.


----------

